# Gamer in Baltimore, MD seeks group



## Adonis (Jan 30, 2004)

Currently im a semi-newb player in the baltimore area that is very eager to learn. I have decent familiarity with the 2e and 3e rulesets and strong knowledge in the Forgotten Realms setting.

As a result, i'm mainly hunting for a group playing 3e FR, but i'm open to practically any other game or setting

-Mike


----------



## Fieari (Jan 31, 2004)

I'm in the area, but I don't think I'll be running a game until the summer... I may post here about it at that time.


----------



## Adonis (Feb 10, 2004)

No one lives in maryland :[


----------



## The LMS (Feb 10, 2004)

Adonis said:
			
		

> No one lives in maryland :[




I'm running an AOL game that needs players...and we're mostly centered in Marlyand, which helps for schedualing and such.

If interested my aim is Daneel Mathews


----------

